# [SOLVED] Problems with Tilde (`)

## jemrpo

Hi!.

I'm from Colombia so I need latin characters

I just reinstalled gentoo 2008, and I've been having problems with tilde.

First I cannot write vowels with tilde because it prints off  Almac`en instead of  Almacén. and stuff like that.

My keyboard is set to latin America. the funny thing is that I Had ubuntu configured the same way and I have no problems with tildes.

Second, is that I have some files named with tildes, and when I try to reach them, they don't appear, like they don't exist,

but then I go to windows or ubuntu and it shows the files. the files are in a ntfs already mounted.

Can anybody tell me what could that be?. because I checked this in ubuntu and have no problems but with gentoo is another history. Help me out, I really like my gentoo  :Smile: .

  jemrpo@desktop ~ $ sudo emerge info

*** Deprecated use of action 'info', use '--info' instead

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.26 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.26 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4800+

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 05 Feb 2008 04:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa amd64 avahi berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kerberos ldap libnotify mad midi mikmod mmx mp3 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype unicode utils vorbis xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint i810 mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAYLast edited by jemrpo on Wed Aug 13, 2008 5:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## poly_poly-man

first off, it's not a tilde - ~ is a tilde, ` is an accent.

What says echo $LC_ALL?

If you are not using unicode, you should be.

poly-p man

----------

## jemrpo

jemrpo@desktop ~ $ echo $LC_ALL? 

?

jemrpo@desktop ~ $ 

how do I know if I'm using unicode?. How do I set it up?.

----------

## poly_poly-man

one more... what's the output of "locale"? (without quotes)

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/utf-8.xml

poly-p man

----------

## jemrpo

jemrpo@desktop ~ $ locale

LANG=

LC_CTYPE="POSIX"

LC_NUMERIC="POSIX"

LC_TIME="POSIX"

LC_COLLATE="POSIX"

LC_MONETARY="POSIX"

LC_MESSAGES="POSIX"

LC_PAPER="POSIX"

LC_NAME="POSIX"

LC_ADDRESS="POSIX"

LC_TELEPHONE="POSIX"

LC_MEASUREMENT="POSIX"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="POSIX"

LC_ALL=

jemrpo@desktop ~ $

----------

## timeBandit

There's your trouble: you're using the POSIX locale, which does not support accented characters in the manner to which you are accustomed.

Read and follow the Gentoo UTF-8 Guide to install and activate an appropriate UTF-8 locale. Post any questions you have and we'll try to help.

Edit: typo.

----------

## jemrpo

Thanks a lot guys, you solved one of my problems, now I can see all my files which have accent,

But still cannot write with accent properly. `a`e`i`o`u. :S.

what could that be?.

jemrpo@desktop ~ $ locale

LANG=es_CO.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="es_CO.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="es_CO.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="es_CO.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="es_CO.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="es_CO.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="es_CO.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="es_CO.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="es_CO.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="es_CO.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="es_CO.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="es_CO.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="es_CO.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=es_CO.UTF-8

it also changed the language of my gentoo. how do I turn It back to English?

----------

## jemrpo

Hi again:

I've red the how to and turned back to english thx a lot guys.

Still having problems to type accents correctly because it keeps showing `a`e`i`o`u.

----------

## timeBandit

 *jemrpo wrote:*   

> Still having problems to type accents correctly because it keeps showing `a`e`i`o`u.

 That looks like your Compose key is either not defined or mapped to a key other than what you expect. 

I can't reach my Gentoo box right now to provide details (because I am absent-minded and forgot to re-enable remote access  :Rolling Eyes: ) but there are at least two places to configure this. One is your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, where you can specify the Compose key as a keyboard layout option. Search man 5 xorg.conf for the specifics. The other method is through GNOME (you mentioned Ubuntu so I'm guessing you might have chosen a GNOME desktop). Choose System | Preferences | Keyboard and look for a tab labeled Layout Options (IIRC) or something similar. There should be a section for the Compose key. Set it to the key you're used to using and it will take effect right away.

In either case, the next time you log in GNOME may complain that your keyboard settings for X and GNOME do not agree and ask you which to use. Choose X settings if you edited xorg.conf or GNOME settings if you used the GNOME menus. It shouldn't bother you again after that.

(I'm working from memory here so if I've botched anything, someone please correct me.)

----------

## jemrpo

Thanks a lot, Just did it from gnome setting and is working.

I'll try later with xorg.conf.

----------

## jemrpo

It's working all properly, THANKS A LOT.

----------

## timeBandit

Happy to help--feel free to mark your original post "solved."   :Very Happy: 

----------

